# Can someone explain how a Standing Order works when money due into your account



## Cashstrapped (19 May 2009)

Ok, I've done a search but cannot find a difinitive answer.

My ex-h pays child maintenance by standing order (BOI) however the payments have been erratic over the last few months.  I queried the payment for a couple of weeks ago and he said he did not get to lodge the money into his account until the Monday afternoon, standing order due out every Monday, however the following week the subsequent payment  never came into my account either and continuing the same.

My understanding was that where a Standing Order is setup if the money was not in on the Monday that the bank would try again the following day or is that the case of a Direct Debit?

Unfortunately we do not have a civil relationship but if my understanding is correct then it would mean he either is not putting the money in or if he did put it in late like he said then he would have had to withdraw it again if the subsequent weeks standing order was not met either, am I correct in saying that?

Sorry I know this is very confusing but can anyone clarify for me please.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (19 May 2009)

My understanding is that is there are insufficient funds to meet the standing order, then no money leaves the account (unless there is an overdaft facility authorised on the account). I don't think the bank will make an attempt to transfer the money the following day as it wouldn't strictly meet the terms of the order (in this case transfer €X to Y account every Monday).

All of the above is based on my own, everyday knowledge of banks so someone may have more precise knowledge. You could also ring your own local branch (or any other branch) and ask the question in a general sense.

In terms of what your ex may be doing, there may be a number of different reasons for it, but at the end of the day, there doesn't appear to by sufficient funds in the account on a Monday morning to pay the order.


----------



## Luckycharm (19 May 2009)

Yep if the money is not there to meet to the Standing order then the bank will not send the money- they will not try again unless requested by the customer to resend


----------



## TarfHead (19 May 2009)

.. and the money needs to be there the night before. BoI SOs are generated before 8am on the day they're due.


----------



## Cashstrapped (19 May 2009)

Thank a million for the replies, that clarifies it for me.


----------



## Stronge (19 May 2009)

If your X gets paid weekly into his bank account which most people do now your could suggest to him that he gets the bank to set up the Standing order to come out of his account on the same day ie if he is paid on a Friday that the standing order is set up for the friday.  I realise that it may be difficult if you are not on speaking terms but it might be worth a try.


----------

